# P0400, P1400, P0500 Codes



## Tag (Jun 29, 2006)

I have been working this fault light for over a week on a '96 200SX SE and found and repaired a rotted tube from the EGR valve to the EGRC-BPT. Teested the EGR valve with a vacuum pump and it actuates along with the EGRC-BPT ( no way of watching it actuate but its making noises like it is). I'm still getting these EGR and EVAP codes. The history is this car was purchased with a fault code on it and due to changes in NC inspection criteria (plus the jump from $10 to $30 bucks) all OBDII cars must be tested. The wiring to some of the sensors has been messed with probably before it was purchased. My question is has anyone fixed this code (P0400) and what else should I be looking for now that the vacuum leaks are fixed? TIA. I look forward to y'all's replies.


----------



## Tag (Jun 29, 2006)

Update: 400 and 1400 codes haven't come back but the 500 is still there. Trouble shot down to a faultyspeed sensor. Ohm range in FSM should be about 250, I'm getting 290. Is this far enough out of range to warrant replacing this sensor? And is there somewhere online that carries this part? I suspect it is a dealer only item but not sure. Any imnput would be great. TIA


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

It doesn't seem like much, but it's almost 20% out. I'd see if someone has a sensor you could borrow to test, or go test one at a junk yard and see what it reads. Maybe buy one from the junk yard and see if it works. However, if you diagnosed everything else, then the sensor's most likely junk.


----------



## payk (May 5, 2004)

the part costs about 27 bucks at the dealer


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

That all? Shoot, for that much I wouldn't mind just throwing parts at it 'til it's fixed.  Seriously, that's a pretty good price.


----------



## Tag (Jun 29, 2006)

nova73guy said:


> That all? Shoot, for that much I wouldn't mind just throwing parts at it 'til it's fixed.  Seriously, that's a pretty good price.


Man that is cheap! I'll head on down to the stealership and throw some cash at them for a new one. Thanks y'all. 

Nice Avatar nova73guy.


----------



## Sniper06 (Aug 31, 2005)

i have exactly the same problems. i just got my whole timing chain mechanism, water pump, oil pump, and thermostat replaced a few days ago. i had the mechanic read the codes for me and returned with O2 sensor, egr malfunction, and vss faulty codes. where is the vss sensor located?


----------



## Tag (Jun 29, 2006)

Sniper06 said:


> i have exactly the same problems. i just got my whole timing chain mechanism, water pump, oil pump, and thermostat replaced a few days ago. i had the mechanic read the codes for me and returned with O2 sensor, egr malfunction, and vss faulty codes. where is the vss sensor located?


It is below and aft of the intake on the transaxle. Has a two wire connector running for and aft. Check out this thread for the fsm. Look in the EL or EC for diagnostics and troubleshooting proceedures. HTH, Good luck.


----------

